# Making Filter Baffle Stay On



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I am having a horrible time trying to keep my filter baffle on. First I tried regular tape, then electrical tape and finally duct tape and I have to reattach the thing at least 5 times a day. What can I do?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Get a AquaClear or Imagine filter sponge/foam and rubber band it to the front of your filter where the water comes back in. 

Like this:


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Does it have to be a filter sponge or can it be any sponge?


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

Personally, I would use a filter sponge (they are cheap). Too many regular sponges have chemicals added to help prohibit mold, bacteria, etc. 

IMO, this system of baffling is MUCH better than the plastic bottle baffle - no chance of a fish swimming in it, getting stuck & drowning (happened to one of our posters here), you can control the flow (pull the sponge up for more flow & down for less) AND it's one more place for the "good" bacteria to grow!!! 

Hope that helps!


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

Where can I get filter sponge?


----------



## aleXander (Nov 16, 2010)

Your local fish shop will have them. 

Its kinda like your filtering the water that has been filtered.


----------



## danifacetastic (Nov 11, 2010)

I'll have to check next time I get out. I can't get to mine very often so hopefully what I have will work til then.


----------



## Lion Mom (Jun 14, 2010)

danifacetastic said:


> I'll have to check next time I get out. I can't get to mine very often so hopefully what I have will work til then.


If you want a "quick" fix you can fold a large amount of gauze and rubber band it to the front of the filter. On of the posters here did that some time back & it seemed to work pretty well. 

Also, you can look on-line (Ebay maybe?) for the AquaClear and Imagine brand foam pads. There are probably other brands, but those are the two I am familiar with.


----------

